# Any success stories second time round with MFI?



## Katie791 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,

I was just wondering if many people had had any success conceiving a second child naturally after IVF? We were blessed to get a BFP on our first and only free cycle of ICSI which resulted in our beautiful DD who was born last December. we had double trouble with my PCOs and lack of AFs and my husbands poor count/motility etc from a past mumps infection. However I've since started having regular-ish cycles and have had a positive OPK this month so I'm hoping my cycles have been reset by having the treatment and being pregnant. 

I'm under no illusions that there  isn't a good chance of having a natural BFP but knowing that I'm ovulating again has given me a bit of hope. We're going to buy some fertilsan-m supplements that come highly recommended too. Just wondere if anyone had had any natural BFPs in a similar situation? Or am I getting my hopes up?

Thanks x


----------

